# Intro from Houston



## ScoutDog (Jul 12, 2021)

Greetings, WB'ers: 

I'm traveling this week in scenic Gunnison, Colorado, with my beautiful bride. Despite a schedule full of hiking and beer seeking, I still want to find time for wood acquisition. Because I wasn't sure where to post this, I'll start here. 

Is there a local favorite place I need to check out somewhere between here and Crested Butte or Montrose? 
Is there a WB member nearby willing to show us where to find unloved pieces of semi-arid, nearly desert-dwelling species not located on National Park lands? What grows this way that is indicative of the region? Happy for any input you could offer.

If another section is ideal for such an inquiry, please direct me there. 
Thanks!
--JB // ScoutDog


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 12, 2021)

@Gdurfey


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2021)

WELCOME! From Michigan.  
But since this is the introduction section do tell us about yourself and what kind of wood working you like to do.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 13, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> WELCOME! From Michigan.
> But since this is the introduction section do tell us about yourself and what kind of wood working you like to do.


He already did Greg, on the first post of this thread back in 2020. He just tagged on the end of this one instead of starting a new thread

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 13, 2021)

JB, there is a place south of Montrose that does reclaimed wood products. Due to Covid-19 last year we did not get to visi their show room, but talked to them and they may have some interesting products. Can’t remember the name off the top of my head, but south towards Ridgeway, 3 or so miles out of Montrose. American Antique Lumber.

Other places I would look for are saw mills. Planks have become so popular that many are now specializing in live edge beetle kill pine, also known as blue stain pine.

On another note, Hwy 50 going west past blue Mesa has major delays. The detour s scenic, just be prepared if you are a schedule.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 13, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> JB, there is a place south of Montrose that does reclaimed wood products. Due to Covid-19 last year we did not get to visi their show room, but talked to them and they may have some interesting products. Can’t remember the name off the top of my head, but south towards Ridgeway, 3 or so miles out of Montrose. American Antique Lumber.
> 
> Other places I would look for are saw mills. Planks have become so popular that many are now specializing in live edge beetle kill pine, also known as blue stain pine.
> 
> On another note, Hwy 50 going west past blue Mesa has major delays. The detour s scenic, just be prepared if you are a schedule.


In my elk hunting days we would take 50 west out of Pueblo all the way to Montrose then north to Grand Junction and finally east to our destination area Collbran. Hwy 50 is a spectacular drive for us flatlanders. Some years we would vary and head north sooner for new scenery like Hwy 285 at Poncha Springs to Leadville or take the left fork (Hwy 82) to Aspen and Snowmass. Man I gotta make a road trip!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> He already did Greg, on the first post of this thread back in 2020. He just tagged on the end of this one instead of starting a new thread



Didn't see that, lol. I only saw the post at the top of the second page and I thought it was a new intro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScoutDog (Jul 13, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> JB, there is a place south of Montrose that does reclaimed wood products. Due to Covid-19 last year we did not get to visi their show room, but talked to them and they may have some interesting products. Can’t remember the name off the top of my head, but south towards Ridgeway, 3 or so miles out of Montrose. American Antique Lumber.
> 
> Other places I would look for are saw mills. Planks have become so popular that many are now specializing in live edge beetle kill pine, also known as blue stain pine.
> 
> On another note, Hwy 50 going west past blue Mesa has major delays. The detour s scenic, just be prepared if you are a schedule.


Hi Garry: 
Thanks for the prompt and informative response! Much appreciated. :-) I would have responded sooner, but we've been hiking and rafting and otherwise away from computers... thankfully! 

From its website, American Antique Lumber looks to specialize in what would make my head turn. With any luck, they would also have some specimens small enough to take back with me on an airliner. If I can get there, I will. 
Also, have you heard of these guys? Barnwood Salvage, based in Gunnison: http://barnwoodamsalvage.com/ They're just up the road from where we're staying. 
Finally, thanks for the tip on the detour tied to 50. We drove by the "staging" area where the massive earth-movers and heavy trucks are set up in striking distance of the work zone. Looks like they're up to some serious remodeling! 

If I can connect with any place, I'll post it here (or wherever is recommended?).
Thanks again!
--JB

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2021)

I moved this here....

Reactions: Like 2


----------

